#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Изучаю пали

## Кхантибало

subj по книге "новый курс по чтению пали".

4 урок, A.N. 4.5.10. 
Santi, bhikkhave, eke sama.nabraahma.naa methuna.m dhamma.m patisevanti, methunasmaa dhammaa appa.tivirataa. 

Вопрос: зачем здесь употреблено слово dhamma?
на metta.lk этот фрагмент переведён как "indulge in sexual relations".

кроме того, в книге опечатка. должно быть pa.tisevanti (первое t должно быть с точкой)

ещё одна опечатка во 2 уроке:

Katamehi tihi: idha, bhikkhave, papa.niko pubbanhasamaya.m

должно быть pubba.nhasamaya.m (первая n с точкой снизу)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вопрос: зачем здесь употреблено слово dhamma?


Здесь слово "дхамма" означает "поведение, практика (в том, что касается нравственности)".

См. статью в словаре Рис-Девидса http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/pali/ :

Dhamma (1)
... (b) subjective: "morality", right behaviour, righteousness, practice, duty; ...
... Often in pl.: tenets, convictions, moral habits;...

См. также
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2056
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=20247

Спасибо за поправки, я их внес.

----------


## Vladiimir

Это не опечатки. Авторы учебника верно передали орфографию этих слов в соответствии с BJT (или PTS?).

----------


## Ассаджи

В любом случае в учебнике было много ошибок и опечаток, так что я все палийские тексты привел по изданию Чхаттха Сангаяна.

Набирать их вручную не имело смысла.

----------


## Кхантибало

Из-за того, что тексты приведены по другому изданию, есть некоторое количество расхождений в написании слов в текстах и словариках. 

После окончания работы с учебником я пришлю список найденных расхождений, а также других выявленных ошибок и недочётов. 
Сейчас приступаю к 11 уроку.

----------


## Vladiimir

Спасибо за ответы. Ситуацию понял.

----------

